# Bradley Racks?



## debbie1105 (Oct 19, 2012)

In the latest newsletter Jeff uses Bradley Racks for the spiral cut smoked hot dogs.  Not knowing what Bradley Racks are, I did a google search and see that they're a mesh rack for the Bradley smokers.  I have an MES 40 but like the look of the mesh for certain applications -- especially the jerky racks.  Will these racks fit in my MES 40?  Is there another product I should be looking at for the same application in an MES 40?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are the dimensions from the product description 

16 x 13 x 15 inches

They should fit but you should measure to be sure 

Here is a link for the product on Amazon with a full description


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

Debbie, if you are on a budget, go to Wally World and get some of these:













Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 27, 2012






Two in a pack and inexpesive , like 2 for $3.00

Just a tip, have fun and...


----------

